# I've got it back at last



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

A few months ago i had a mad idea to swap my 33 engine into my 34  
I'd like to say a big thanks to Abbey MS for a top job :smokin: 
Here are a few pics after a good clean.

Neil


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Saw this car yesterday at Bolney, jaw droppingly awesome! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Absolutley Stunning Mate!!!!    
Nice Alloys , what are they??


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

very nice 

i do like black 34's... makes a pleasent change from all the Blue ones....

alloys look like 18" TE37's....


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

MattPayne said:


> very nice
> 
> i do like black 34's... makes a pleasent change from all the Blue ones....
> 
> alloys look like 18" TE37's....


Volk TE37's ??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely stunning car this one. I was drooling over it at Bolney on Saturday. Thanks for bringing it down to the meet.

Out of interest, what sort of figures is it making on the dynapack ?

(I want one of those cam cover inserts / plates).


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow! That has to be one of the best R34s I've ever seen. :smokin: 

What happened to the poor R33 then, is it engine-less now, or did the R34 lump go into it?

You've got some pretty posh car parks round your way too.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Stunning!!!! Looks absolutely awesome


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Phowrr! That is absolutely sexual!!!  

Love it!!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Very tasteful and understated (if it is possible to have an understated R34)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That looks great Neil.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,what a mint R34,love that colour contrast aswell.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Now that's nice! :smokin:

wheels are TE37's....just wondering on the sizes and offsets?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cheers for your comments*

 
bolney was good except for the weather, but still a decent turn out with plenty of nice cars.

The wheels are 19" Te37's not sure on the offset though.
The 33 has the 34 motor in it, and it's going to have a new owner as from tommorrow.
The car produced 560hp and 480lbft in 4 wheel drive at the hubs, 630hp at the fly wheel, 1.6 bar of boost There's room for more though :smokin: 

Neil


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus christ thats lovely :smokin:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Neil .. new car looks the nuts as did the 33...... 

Saw the motor yesterday didnt catch you to say Hi...


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

awesome.


----------



## umr4n (Aug 26, 2004)

nicely done mate.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice....! Saw her at Bolney & thought "must get a black '34 one day..." :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

that car is insanely awesome.
I want it. Let's trade


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That looks perfect! Must be a beast on the track!


----------



## [GTR]SKYLINEGTR (Apr 23, 2005)

WOW


----------



## keo (Oct 12, 2003)

why did you swap the engines? what are the advantages, sorry about the noob question i dont realy know much yet. Nice car though mate and thanks for the pics


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

keo said:


> why did you swap the engines? what are the advantages, sorry about the noob question i dont realy know much yet. Nice car though mate and thanks for the pics



judging by the Giant snail in the pictures, his R33 lump was heavily modified


----------



## ming (Oct 23, 2004)

*Neilo*

nice to see you saturday, good to see your car is finished! well is it ever
looking stunning :smokin:   

Geoff.


----------



## keo (Oct 12, 2003)

yes i know, but wouldnt a heavily modified r34 engine be better? Sorry about being nooby, i have lerked here for ages and not seamed to learn much lol, but i have learnt some stuff, oh well


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

the r33 gtr engine is the same as the r34 gtr engine so it wouldnt make a difference to performance.

I THINK !!!!

lovely car by the way, looks stunning. those tires look just like big rubber bands lol

alex


----------



## keo (Oct 12, 2003)

o i didnt know they were the same engine, thanks, i feel stupid now lol


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

keo said:


> o i didnt know they were the same engine, thanks, i feel stupid now lol


dont worry it was a sensible question.

by the way your site link isnt working.


----------



## keo (Oct 12, 2003)

o yeah, i put that up when i first joined, the site is dead now, thanks for telling me, it must be ages since i last posted


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*keo*

I have modified the 33 engine so much that it was'nt feasible to do it all again with the 34 engine so swapping the engine was the cheapest and best idea, plus everything on the engine is virtualy new. 

Neil


----------



## keo (Oct 12, 2003)

have you got any pics of your R33?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*R33*

I have but it's not my 33 anymore, moleman now owns it.
I think he's going to be posting a few pics up on here soon.

Neil


----------



## Slaine (Apr 19, 2005)

Beautiful car neilo


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

very nice  i was wondering whats top speed you have hit on that beast?


----------



## JamieMS (Feb 14, 2005)

Neil you know i'm the offical photographer of the R34!! Shame on you.. Plus resize the bloody things it's putting the board out! hahaha


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Princetokyo

I haven't tested it's top speed yet but i'm sure it'll be around the 200 mark

jamie

There's plenty more photo opportunitys to be had, and we'll have to get a meet sorted out down the pod soon  

Neil


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry, i've not been about much, so only just seen this thread. Absoulty stunning mate!!!!, looks the dog bollocks , almost externally how i was planning on her to be (just a set of Jspec head lamps missing)

Hopefully i'll see her in the metal at some point soon, then i can have a good cry over her, i'm off to regret selling her for the 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,00 time today (roll on the new GTR, deposit waiting!!!)


Andy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Andy,

Your engine is in here.....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=36133


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks, i did see them briefly earlier, seems odd seeing the engine in a different car   and though i like losts of shiney chrome, i do prefer the red engine cover, but thats just my taste 

I'm glad you managed to wring more power out of the block too (i was too scared lol), so whats that make the horse power at the fly wheel then?

Andy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected] the hubs. Boys at Abbey reckon 480-500 at the flywheel. 

Cheers,

Iain


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*POLISH*

Hi Andy

Glad you like the car, i'm over the moon with it 

As mr sheen has got nothing on you, i was woundering what wax and polish you used on the 34, because in your photos it looks like pure gloss :smokin: 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Arreee now your asking about my secrects , well not much of one really, i use Zymol products (which have nearly halfed in price since i bought mine, Typical  )

The main products i use from Zymol are listed below (also there sponges, applicators, Chamois , etc as they really do leave the wax on the car)

Clear - Auto Bathe 
HD Cleanse 
Carbon Wax
Glasur Glaze Wax
Lehm Klay (though meguirs seems to be as good)
Lehm-Lube 2
Treat Leather Conditioner
Vinyl Conditioner 
Tyre Preserve 

Then the hard part and as any one who saw her at the JAE can vouch the glass finish was seen in the flesh (and took a week!) So heres a breif breakdown of my twice a year ritual and pre-show cleaning method (so most easy to remove parts are taken off, like number plates, bumpers, trim, etc)

*Stage 1:*
Rinse the car of with cold water
Wash car using Clear-Auto bathe (3 buckets and sponges, 1 for top, then sides and then underside/wheels so no grit, etc can scratch the car)
Rinse the soap of, letting the water flood the panels, rather then spraying them (if that makes sence)
Dry and Chamois

*Stage 2 (All done 1 panel at a time) :*

Re-wash each panel with stonger mix of bathe and water, at this point i normally go around all trim, rubbers, joins, etc with cotton buds and tooth brushes.
Dry and chomis
I used half a lemon on Tar (though Autoglym Tar remover is fine if removed quickly with clean water), I do user a bug sponge at this point and not a normal sponge.
Lubricate and then Clay bar the panel
Apply HD Clense using Pre-Wax Applicators (you think your car is clean, wait until you feel the paint after using this stuff)

*Stage 3*

Clean windows, rubber and plastic with applicable products, (Shoe polish is very good for wheel arches or a spray of foam based wheel tryer blackener)
Then apply 1st coat of Carbon Wax to each panel and polish as you go.
Then each working on each panel, a second coat of Carbon wax and polish
Then a 3rd coat of Carbon Wax or Glasur Glaze Wax
Repolish (always use the microfirbe clothes, less effort and its what really brings the shine)


Not trying to teach anyone to suck eggs (just showing how sad i am lol), just spent a lot of time cleaning cars I have even come up with a few mixes of products that i concocted for all sorts of things and i'm equally keen on the inside of the car and the engine bay, its just a shame i never had the time to clean her properly when you came to collect her)

And thats pretty much how i got the finish in the photos, plus the luck of some good light, your pictures look great to me, so i don't think you need worry , if you want to leave her her for a week, i'll clean her 

Andy


----------



## MR.TIGER (May 1, 2005)

nice car


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Andy*

Cheers for the info, you've got some top tip there :smokin: 
I've been using maguirs which seems to work well but as it's a white polish it tends to show up on the black trim and in the small stone chips which is quite annoying, is the carbon wax black, because it would solve my problem  

Neil


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

i have to change my underpants now...


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

neilo said:


> Cheers for the info, you've got some top tip there :smokin:
> I've been using maguirs which seems to work well but as it's a white polish it tends to show up on the black trim and in the small stone chips which is quite annoying, is the carbon wax black, because it would solve my problem
> 
> Neil


I use to have the same problem on my red Roadster, with wax deposits in the chips showing up white, dabbing with a tooth brush is one solution (but can take an age  ), the carbon wax is not black, but all Zymol waxes do not leave white residue as there made from a high concentration on Carnauba wax which buffs clear with a little elbow grease, i hope that helps...

Andy


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet looking R34. The 19s suit it perfectly and the engine really looks the part. Top effort.

Cya O!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*Neilo Plate layout*

For illustration only (This pic will be removed in 24 hours)







[/IMG]


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cheers mate for the illustration*

:smokin:


----------

